# Growing Sunflowers Commercially



## Cloverland Farm (Feb 5, 2007)

I am looking into growing sunflowers commercially on my farm in north central Ohio, and I was wondering if anyone knew anything about harvesting them. I know that they make catch pans that mount on the small-grain head of a combine, but I cannot find anyone that makes these. I have a John Deere 45EB combine if this is any use to anyone. If anyone knows of a company that makes these catch pans, please let me know, as that would be very helpful to me. Thank you.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

These guys may be able to help you out with the pan issue or at least advise you on what would work best. 

LUCKE Non-Reel Sunflower Harvesting Systems  

Welcome to Tractor Forum by the way! Glad to have you aboard.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Here are a few others:

Quick-Tach Sunflower Pan Kits 

Faul Manufacturing, Inc.  

Another good point I came across when using these pan attachments to the header is to install a piece of PVC pipe on the leading edge of each pan edge that contacts the sunflowers during harvest to prevent them from hanging up. 

Be aware of the highly elevated fire danger with havesting sunflowers and the need for constant cleaning of the dust off your harvester. Compressed air seems to be the best solution.


----------



## Cloverland Farm (Feb 5, 2007)

Does anyone know if the 45EB can even handle sunflowers?? Its kinda old, so I did not know if doing sunflowers would be too much. Thanks for the links Chief, they were a big help.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Very welcome!


----------

